# Still going



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

So
I took a break from tam
I had a convo with my h and we did intense marriage counseling..he did intense counseling on his own.
We are trying. 
Even after everything I am to the point where I trust him.
I however would never ever recommend this road for others as the ideal road. It’s hard.
Very hard. 
My words of advice is if you are ever cheated on get rid of him. Or her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

citygirl4344 said:


> My words of advice is if you are ever cheated on get rid of him. Or her.


I think this is good advice. My DW and I are both victims of cheating. Neither one of us will remain in the marriage if any cheating occurs.

Although, that being said, I'm really happy for you and your H that the hard road has reached a reconciled destination.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks
Although to be completely honest i sometimes wish I had gone the other/divorce route.
It’s a hard road and not many people will be able to travel it.
I have given up a lot but have also gained a lot.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

citygirl4344 said:


> Thanks
> Although to be completely honest i sometimes wish I had gone the other/divorce route.
> It’s a hard road and not many people will be able to travel it.
> I have given up a lot but have also gained a lot.
> ...


 Its also very hard ending a marriage over cheating or anything similar, but for me the trust would never be regained so there would be no alternative.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, R is a very hard road. It was the most difficult thing I've ever done. 

A word of advice -- don't ever again trust a cheater 100%. That's just asking for trouble.


----------

